# windows 10 critical_process_died



## jacob2015 (Oct 22, 2015)

I've changed my motherboard and activated Windows 10 which had been successfully running without any problem. Now, however, I've been getting sudden critical_process_died in 95 % of the time. So I ran sfc /scannow which said that it could not fix many files . I've tried to upload CBS.log but it is not been accepted here, I don't know why since .log files are supposed to be accepted.
So I ran DISM. It gave error 0x800f081F (source file not found). I've tried to find out a windows repair program, but the best one I got resets the system, that is, it kills all my dozens of installed programs. I will not go in that direction. Somehow the original motherboard crash killed all restore options.
I have an old win10 bot disk (dated 2015-11) which could help me if it worked, but it does not; it only takes me to the reset option.
I'm, amazed. Windows 10 does not have a plain repair drive?
.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Could be the old drivers for the original motherboard are still around. Anything wrong in Device manager ?


----------



## jacob2015 (Oct 22, 2015)

Thanks, Allan, I had a serious illness problem in my family and I dropped almost everything specially my windows 10 desktop and I kept using once and then my windows 8.1 notebook. This is the third time that I write this message today and I had critical errors during the first two trials. It's impossible to use the desktop. Anyway, the device manager is perfect. 
I keep insisting. Is there a way to fix windows 10 without having to reinstall all my dozens of programs? Assuming there are old drivers here, should I open in safe mode and then do what?


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Reinstalling Windows 10 fixes the problem in a few hours.


----------



## jacob2015 (Oct 22, 2015)

My win 10 was upgraded. of course, from an 8.1. I created a system repair disk in august 2015, and a burned dvd from media creation tool in september. Then my HD crashed and it was a huge problem until microsoft gave me a new serial for the new HD. I had to prove that it was an honest upgrade from a bought 8.1 pro (fortunately I had saved even its box). 
Then my motherboard crashed and this time it was automatic to get back my new serial. Now I'm scared that if I use one of those cd/dvd I will install back to the old serial. That will drive me crazy again.
I've tried to use some of the standard restore and they always would uninstall all my applications. Unacceptable.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

You'll have to reinstall your programs.


----------



## jacob2015 (Oct 22, 2015)

I've run DISM and in the middle of the huge log I found the following piece.

PID=10608 TID=10936 Error in operation: source for package or file not found, ResolveSource() unsuccessful. (CBS HRESULT=0x800f081f) - CCbsConUIHandler::Error

2016-06-08 11:20:34, Error DISM DISM Package Manager: PID=10608 TID=9132 Failed finalizing changes. - CDISMPackageManager::Internal_Finalize(hr:0x800f081f)

2016-06-08 11:20:34, Error DISM DISM Package Manager: PID=10608 TID=9132 The source files could not be found; their location must be specified using the /source option to restore the feature. - GetCbsErrorMsg

2016-06-08 11:20:34, Error DISM DISM Package Manager: PID=10608 TID=9132 Failed processing package changes with session option CbsSessionOptionRepairStoreCorruption - CDISMPackageManager::RestoreHealth(hr:0x800f081f)

2016-06-08 11:20:34, Error DISM DISM Package Manager: PID=10608 TID=9132 The source files could not be found; their location must be specified using the /source option to restore the feature. - GetCbsErrorMsg

2016-06-08 11:20:34, Error DISM DISM Package Manager: PID=10608 TID=9132 Failed to restore the image health. - CPackageManagerCLIHandler:rocessCmdLine_CleanupImage(hr:0x800f081f)

2016-06-08 11:20:34, Error DISM DISM Package Manager: PID=10608 TID=9132 Failed while processing command cleanup-image. - CPackageManagerCLIHandler::ExecuteCmdLine(hr:0x800f081f)

2016-06-08 11:20:34, Info DISM DISM Package Manager: PID=10608 TID=9132 Further logs for online package and feature related operations can be found at %WINDIR%\logs\CBS\cbs.log - CPackageManagerCLIHandler::ExecuteC

Does it help to identify and fix the error?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

If Micro$oft gave you a serial key for Windows 10 it should still work for a clean install of 10, you will have to re-install your 3rd party programs though, there is no way to avoid that.


----------

